# A. Silva Sig Request



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone was interested in making an Anderson Silva signature for me. Willing to pay 50k creds per attempt and 250k to the one I like best (if there are any submissions lol).

You can use any action shot on Anderson Silva, but heres the catch: Brittney Palmer must be somehow incorporated into the background! I want the most awesome fighter ever to be paired with the sexiest ring girl of all time.

Somewhere in the signature i'd like it to say sexiest of all time. 

Hope someone is interested, thanks guys!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey man, i'll give this a go sometime in the next few days, so watch this space!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Awesome thanks man!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I will have a go at this if you like?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

How do you like this?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I should have a few old A.Silva sigs in my portfolio feel free to use if you would like buddy!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

almost forgot about this request! thanks el bresko again it looks aweaome! i wont be able to pay up right away as i lost 7 million on the last ufc numbered haha. ill start sporting it when i can grt the cash! ill check out the portfolio too thanks guys!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

you can sport it whenever dude, I don't mind.


----------

